# wie macht man aus einem foto ein objekt!



## ferryferry (21. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte gerne ein Auto aus einem .jpg ausschneiden und es über eine Homepage fahren lassen. 

Nun weiß ich zwar, wie das mit dem Ausschneiden geht, aber leider nicht, wie man das Ausgeschnittene dann umwandelt und abspeichert, dass der Hintergrund dann nicht wieder weiß wird, sondern eben transparent. 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Ich habe zur Verfügung: Paint Shop Pro, Picture it - Druckstudio u. Photo Impact 5


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Hi,

Dein Thread ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber nichts für Ungut 

Hab jetzt nicht direkt den Plan von PSP an es müßte in etwa wie bei Photoshop gehen, welche übrigens auch in einer Trialversion auf http://www.adobe.de gibt.
Nun zum Thema: 
Du öffnest Dein Bild auf einem transparenten Hintergrund und stellst Dein Auto frei und dann muss automatisch der BG transparent erscheinen. Dieses Bild speicherst Du dann *unbedingt* noch als *.gif ab, und schon ist Dein Auto mit einem transparentem Hintergrund versehen. Wenn noch Fragen sind, keine Scheu vor einem neuem Post 

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## ferryferry (3. März 2004)

Hi Alf, 

danke für Deine Post. Und es war noch nicht zu spät  

Und ich glaube, durch Dich habe ich den Fehler jetzt gefunden: Ich hatte nämlich bisher immer versucht als .jpg zu speichern... :-(


----------

